# Help! Blood in stool



## Luvmypupster

Bentley has had soft stools today and it's gotten worse where it's pretty loose. Late this afternoon I noticed that it has blood in it and he acts like he's not feeling well. I'm due to leave out of town in the morning and called my vet 30 minutes before they left the office for the day. I explained what was going on with him and they didn't have an opening and 2 of the vets had already left for the day. The remaining vet told me to come on in and get some antibiotics to start him on. But I'm very worried. What would cause him to have bloody stool? He's almost 4 years old. Any ideas? Will he be ok????


----------



## dr.jaimie

there are many causes for the blood in the stool...could u describe it? (i know its gross but has to be done ) it is fresh bright red blood? is it on all the stool or at the begining or end? is there any mucous? is the stool dark almost black?
if it is fresh blood it is prob just from inflammation of the colon..and he might be straining and that is causing the blood. depends on what it looks like.


----------



## Luvmypupster

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Jul 7 2005, 11:18 PM
> *there are many causes for the blood in the stool...could u describe it? (i know its gross but has to be done )  it is fresh bright red blood? is it on all the stool or at the begining or end?  is there any mucous?  is the stool dark almost black?
> if it is fresh blood it is prob just from inflammation of the colon..and he might be straining and that is causing the blood.  depends on what it looks like.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=79133*


[/QUOTE]

Sorry to be descriptive but it is very loose, and very dark pink to red..like fresh blood. When I first noticed it was like drops of blood on his stool. Now that he has gone from soft to more liquidy it has turned his poop the dark pink/red like it's mixed in it rather than on it. He's going very frequently. There is also mucous and the mucous smells bad. I'm having to was his rear off everytime he goes. He obviously isn't feeling well. I'm also worrued that my yorkie might get it too if it's viral. Please help..anyone with advice???


----------



## dr.jaimie

did he eat n e thing out of the ordinary? been in any stressful situations? is he on heartworm preventative? which one? vaccinated?


----------



## Luvmypupster

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Jul 7 2005, 11:35 PM
> *did he eat n e thing out of the ordinary?  been in any stressful situations? is he on heartworm preventative? which one?  vaccinated?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=79148*


[/QUOTE]
He had his check up early last week and was given his annual shots, I have him on heartguard , haven't seen him eat anything he should have. I put frontline plus ( I split the dose between both dogs) on him as always and his last dose was about 10 days ago. It's not like straight blood..it is tinged with stool and mucous.


----------



## dr.jaimie

well it could be parasitic, but most likely he just has some intestinal upset. some antibiotics like metronidazole should take care of it.


----------



## Scoobydoo

I was just going to say that it could be intestinal parasites or a bacterial infection which can cause bleeding from the bowel. I do hope you can get veterinary help to rule out any serious problems.
Please let us know how Bentley is doing. I do hope his is ok


----------



## mimi2

Ruby had this happen once, she had a mild case of colitis (sp?) and it cleared up with antibiotics. Hope Bentley feels better real soon!









Ruby's mom Martha


----------



## jmm

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Jul 7 2005, 06:47 PM
> *well it could be parasitic, but most likely he just has some intestinal upset.  some antibiotics like metronidazole should take care of it.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=79156*


[/QUOTE]

Ditto.


----------



## Luvmypupster

> _Originally posted by JMM+Jul 8 2005, 12:02 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LadyMontava
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Jul 7 2005, 06:47 PM
> *well it could be parasitic, but most likely he just has some intestinal upset.  some antibiotics like metronidazole should take care of it.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=79156*
Click to expand...

Ditto.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=79169
[/B][/QUOTE]

I did talk the Vet into giving him something. They couldn't see him because they were booked with only one vet still there when I called at 5:00. The office was going to close at 5:30 so I ran up to pick up the medicine. They gave me amoxicillin . Told me to give him 1 cc twice daily. Will that help?


----------



## jmm

> _Originally posted by Luvmypupster_@Jul 7 2005, 07:09 PM
> *I did talk the Vet into giving him something. They couldn't see him because they were booked with only one vet still there when I called at 5:00. The office was going to close at 5:30 so I ran up to pick up the medicine. They gave me amoxicillin . Told me to give him 1 cc  twice daily. Will that help?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=79171*


[/QUOTE]

If he has colitis secondary to bacterial overgrowth, yes it will. If he has colitis due to something else, it will not. Metronidazole, as LM mentioned, is usually the choice antibiotic for diarrhea. It also has some anti-inflammatory effects.


----------



## dr.jaimie

yes thats another one that is good for GI.


----------



## Luvmypupster

> _Originally posted by JMM+Jul 8 2005, 12:12 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Luvmypupster
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Jul 7 2005, 07:09 PM
> *I did talk the Vet into giving him something. They couldn't see him because they were booked with only one vet still there when I called at 5:00. The office was going to close at 5:30 so I ran up to pick up the medicine. They gave me amoxicillin . Told me to give him 1 cc  twice daily. Will that help?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=79171*
Click to expand...

If he has colitis secondary to bacterial overgrowth, yes it will. If he has colitis due to something else, it will not. Metronidazole, as LM mentioned, is usually the choice antibiotic for diarrhea. It also has some anti-inflammatory effects.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=79173
[/B][/QUOTE]

I wish she had given me Metronidazole instead. Ho long until I should see improvement? You think my yorkie will catch it? Thanks everyone..I'm very upset that he's sick..I'm scared it's something really bad.


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by Luvmypupster+Jul 7 2005, 08:20 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2005, 12:12 AM
> *<!--QuoteBegin-Luvmypupster*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@Jul 7 2005, 07:09 PM
> I did talk the Vet into giving him something. They couldn't see him because they were booked with only one vet still there when I called at 5:00. The office was going to close at 5:30 so I ran up to pick up the medicine. They gave me amoxicillin . Told me to give him 1 cc  twice daily. Will that help?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=79171*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> If he has colitis secondary to bacterial overgrowth, yes it will. If he has colitis due to something else, it will not. Metronidazole, as LM mentioned, is usually the choice antibiotic for diarrhea. It also has some anti-inflammatory effects.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=79173*
Click to expand...

*
*[/QUOTE]

I wish she had given me Metronidazole instead. Ho long until I should see improvement? You think my yorkie will catch it? Thanks everyone..I'm very upset that he's sick..I'm scared it's something really bad.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=79177
[/B][/QUOTE]

I know what you mean... blood in the stool (or anywhere for that matter) is soooo scary! But usually it is easily cleared up. Catcher ate something that didn't agree with him when he was very young and had terrible mucousy and bloody stool and I was in a panic. He was on the Metronidazole and was fine in a few days.


----------



## dr.jaimie

shouldnt have to worry about the other dog


----------



## mousern

The cockapoo that I rescued from our local shelter where I volunteer is having the same problem. She's just around 6 mos old and weighs 5.3# now. She stopped eating completely Sunday afternoon and refused any food until Tuesday when I syringe-fed her a jar of baby food. During this time she was really lethargic compared to her normal nature. I guess I should also add that she is suffering from a fracture of the femur which has healed in the wrong manner so she now has one short leg which she won't put full weight on. 

Anyway, she started yesterday with bloody, mucousy, loose (not watery) stools that have a terrible stench and on a regular basis has blood (frank red). She finally started eating last night, only homemade food and will not even try the kibble anymore which she was on prior to her illness. She hasn't been running a fever. The vet did start her on Flagyl (metrodiazanole) today and hopefully things will be back to normal at our follow-up visit on Saturday. The vet said that there is a stomach bug going around our area hitting dogs hard. She's had one die from the complications. My first fear was that it was going to be Parvo, but her stools were not watery, no fever since onset, no vomiting, etc, thankfully it is a bad gastroenteritis instead and she's been treated for it and energy wise she's back to her active little self. Stool wise, well, I have my Bissell Little Green Machine out, a supply of Clorox wipes and plenty of paper towels!









I would suggest at least a fecal study to ensure no parasites (Cutie Pie's was neg) and be sure to have all info (when symptoms started, all symptoms present, frequency of vomitus/stools, temperature log, meds that she is on or has been on recently, etc) available. Bring a stool sample with you. Good luck with your appointment tomorrow, I hope all goes well.


----------



## mousern

How did Bentley's appointment go?


----------



## mmforever

I'm so sorry to hear about Bentley. I hope he's doing well. Please let us know.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle

We will be anxiously awaiting for an update on Bentley. It is so scarey to have anything wrong with our babies. I'll keep you and Bentley in my prayers.~ Jackie


----------



## _Ty

OMG Ty is having the same exact problem. I bought this Ceasar (sp) puppy food and mixed a very small amount in with his dry kibble, just tryin to give him a lil flavor to his food. Well that stuff tore my baby stomach UP! I gave it to him Friday evening and took him to the vet 1st thing Monday morning. He's now on these pills. I cant remember the name of them. The day we came from the vet Ty was miserable. He wasnt hardly doin anything. Normally he'll be running around, nibbling at my sista feet, chewing my mama's shoes...SOMETHING. He wasn't doin ANYTHING. All he would do is follow me to whatever room i was going to and would lay right down. Would not MOVE! i felt sOOoOOoo bad!!!!!!!!!!!! I held him alot and rubbed his stomach. Yesterday it seemed like he was doin better though. He was gettin into stuff like he normally does and attacking my lil sista lol







. His stool still looks funny though. How long does he have to take these pills?







His stool isn't watery anymore (thank GOD) but it's no where near normal yet.


----------

